

Popular Wordpress plugin hacked to route money to thieves - bgraves
http://wordpress.org/support/topic/390775?replies=1

======
filosofo
The title plays off the ambiguity of "hacked" to be needlessly
sensationalistic.

Someone has modified and redistributed GPL-licensed code in an apparently
shady way. That doesn't strike me as newsworthy.

------
armandososa
I don't know if it was intentional, but I think the title should say 'Popular
WordPress plugin'.

~~~
bgraves
Fixed, thank you!

